# !URGENT! Diarrhoea in pigeon!



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, it is recurring, not a one-time thing. I don't know the cause, and It has only started recenlty. No change in diet; and has access to clean water at alltimes.
Could this be an ilness, and what can I treat it with? I haven't seen this type of diorrhoea before- it stinks, is dark brown and watery and has slopped all over the tail. The bird appears to be in fine health- it acts normal and is a healthy weight. 
(This bird is a fantail).
Please reply quickly, I don't know what to do


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Have a look here for some info/ideas: Chevita Symptoms

Terry


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Before you hasten to do anything, please tell, are you birds sitting on eggs?


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

No, she is not sitting on eggs and she does not have a mate. If this helps- I recently treated her for lice. Any ideas?


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

She can lay eggs without a mate. Your pigeon is maybe about to do this.
A few days before the egg is layed, some of my female pigeons produce liquid, brown-greenish and very badly smelling poop. It is harmless.
Myriam


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

You mention that your bird is a she. Is she approximately 9/12 months old. If so, she is propably getting ready to lay eggs. My Jackie does not have a mate either, but she does lay and sit on unfertilized eggs. Approximately 2/3 days prior to her laying the first egg I have the same problem with the slimey and smelly poops. Wait a few days and see if she lays an egg.


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

Actually, to be honest, i have no idea how old she is! She may be of laying age, but her tag syas that she is '20'. Not sure how accurate it is. ...I think that it may have been used by a *long gone* bird and then transferred to her. 
She hasn't given us any eggs yet and does not have a mate. I don't think that it is an ilnees, though it is the middle of winter here in Australia. ...Weird.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Try ACV or cinnamon tea, firms poop without negative side effects!
ACV - apple cider vinegar 1 teaspoon in 1l of drinking water
Cinnamon tea - 1 teaspoon cinnamon boil in 1 liter of water for 1~2 min and give as drinking water.


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Just curious, has anyone ever tried kaopectin? (sp?) My dove book listed it as a cure for diarrhea and I did give it to Noddy my dove once and it seemed to help. My dogs take it when they have diarrhea..


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

Nope, haven't tried kaopectin. TAWhately, I have tried your website but i found that the diorrhoea that it described was not the same type that I was experiencing. I think the egg laying is more likely. But thanks for the help nevertheless


----------

